# Calculo de resistencia quemada



## josemari75 (Jul 15, 2009)

hola, tengo un amplificador talmus del que hablo en otro post, pero ya que no hay respuestas intento resolver el problema de esta otra manera, la cosa es que tiene una resistencia un poco quemada la cual tiene la rayita del factor multiplicador dañada.
la primera es naranja y la segunda es amarilla asi que primeramente su valor empezara por 34xxxx con una tolerancia del 10% (plata) .
la cosa es que la medi y me dava unos 430 ohmios (cosa que no coincide en ninguna manera con un valor imaguinable)

la pregunta es ¿sabeis alguna menera en la que pudiera averiguar su valor real?
aqui os dejo unas imagenes de la resistencia aber si os sirve de algo
gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 15, 2009)

Vamos por partes:

-El valor que medís es 430Ω, de ahí que la multiplicadora debe ser marrón (1).

-¿Y si la segunda banda fuera blanca y no amarilla?
Da un valor nominal de 390Ω (valor normalizado, no como el otro), el 10% de tolerancia la deja entre 351Ω y 429Ω. Ya estamos cerquita... Algo de error del tester, un poco de error por el tiempo y la temperatura... Poné 390Ω.

Saludos


----------



## Daniel.more (Jul 15, 2009)

de seguro que es 340 omios.....prueva y diras.


----------



## josemari75 (Jul 16, 2009)

gracias, la verdad es que este razonamiento si que me encaja, en la fotos no se aprecia tan bien como en vivo la rayita que pàrece un amarillo gastado, pero la verdad es que puede ser tambien un blanco amnarilleado por el tiempo.
gracias probare a ber lo que pasa y ¿sabriais como podria obtener el esquema del aparato?


----------



## Cacho (Jul 16, 2009)

La verdad que no.
Hay un tal Google que quizá lo tenga. Si él no lo tiene... 


Saludos


----------



## josemari75 (Jul 18, 2009)

yo probe, pero la verdad es que no encontre nada, alguna sugerencia de como buscar
el aparato es de la marca talmus, el modelo halley-75 bass es una etapa de sonido que lleva graves y agudos todo en uno (¿me explico?)
gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 18, 2009)

Es un amplificador de bajo, si no me equivoco y por lo poco que me dice Google.
Fijatemás o menos la topología que no debe ser algo muy inusual y buscá por ese lado. Por ser medio antiguo, diría que es un cuasi complementario (nunca vi uno de estos amplificadores, así que sólo estoy arriesgando) y que no debe tener muchas cosas complicadas.
Revisá el circuito y fijate por el foro algún circuito parecido. No será muy distinto seguramente.

Saludos


----------



## josemari75 (Jul 19, 2009)

¿ y que es un cuasi? lo busque asi en google y nada que ver con electronica, y con la topologia, disculpa pero no se como buscar en google segun su topologia, si busque referencias por sus amplificador de vsalida pero nada parecido, gracias


----------



## Cacho (Jul 20, 2009)

Un "cuasi complementario" es un amplificador con un tipo particular de salida. En este post hay uno que te puede servir como elemplo.

Las otras opciones de salida son Darlington (o Complementaria) y Sziklai. Si te fijás, en los Cuasi tenés una mitad trabajando en Darlington y la otra en Sziklai.

Saludos


----------



## panchi420 (Jul 20, 2009)

hola mira si este amplificador es orijinal lo mas sencillo es buscarel plano nada mas eso es todo 
pero bueno en caso de no encontrar el plano que es lo mas usual en tonces toma referencia de otros amplificador que se parescan 
otra cosa este no es estereo porque sino busca la del otro canal y ya

bueno saludos panchi420 espero que puedas areglarlo


----------

